
Fantastical calendar moves to a subscription model - omglolagain
https://flexibits.com/fantastical/pricing
======
omglolagain
Fantastical 2 was a great app and if you didn't mind paying about $25 for each
platform separately, you got a great app worth the money. Now, the greediness
of Flexbits reached another level and they are releasing Fantastical 3 which
is basically Fantastical 2 costing you $40 / year... Even there is some
grandfathering offer for the current Fantastical users seems to be very
unhappy by this move.

------
andrei_says_
I don’t want the new app. I want to stay on v2 on my phone. Or if that’s not
an option I’d like a refund so I can buy an alternative.

I’m not paying $40/year for an iPhone app.

